# how much shrooms do you need to eat to become high?



## highjoo (Nov 2, 2008)

how much do u need to eat?


----------



## BenstAA (Nov 2, 2008)

dude... i have heard to eat an eighth.
Don't totally follow this because i do not do them. 
I think it might also depend on the potency of the mushrooms.
also i have heard that the caps have the hallucinagen, 
and that the stems give you the body buzz. Kinda easy to remember.
that is all i know. I picked shrooms from my horse once and gave them to my friend.
He ate 4 and it did nothing to him. I wouldn't consider them too dangerous. about 8 or so caps and stems should get you a steady high.


----------



## nigsus (Nov 2, 2008)

psilocybin mushies 20-40 if you want a body buzz did 400 was glad to come down though they are not to everyones taste make a curry with them good fun .agaric being highly toxic take a piece about 1cm in size off the top hahahaha


----------



## purplepeeper (Nov 3, 2008)

totally depends on the species. liberty caps which are common would probably be 1/2 to a full eighth. cyanescens probably a cap and a couple stems. aminita muscaria... well dont mess with it if you have to ask. There are many other species out there but those two are the most common.
If you are unsure you can make a tea and sip on it slowly.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 3, 2008)

You really dont wanna mess with anything but the purple ringers,it depends on your natural tolerance and immune system,because essentialy youre putting poison into youre body.I havent done them in years but when i was doing them it only took me 4 or good caps that weremaybe 2 inches in diameter on top and i was up goin for a couple hours.As long as they have golden brown tops with a purple ring on the stem thats the good ones.The best thing i tryed with em were blending them with sunnydelight,orangejuice,or Koolaide wilberry mix, usualy a batch of 80 or so caps will be some potent stuff......ahh the good times.


----------



## JMQ33 (Nov 4, 2008)

i believe its the stem that has the psilocybin in it that makes you trip? i could be wrong though. anyway, it does all matter on the potency, which becomes a bitch because you could by more for weaker mushrooms, its just a luck of the draw. last year i would trip nuts on just half an eighth, and this year i am eating new shrooms and it takes 4 grams to fuck me up.


----------



## sublimeisrad (Nov 4, 2008)

i ate about a half sack and i felt pretty good


----------



## rollsdc (Nov 4, 2008)

start with a half eighth and go from there


----------



## misterdogman (Nov 4, 2008)

this is TOTALLY strain dependant. The Lipa Yais I grow will knock you on your ass at 3.5 gms. But try to eat an eigth of some Panalaous Cyancens (check spelling im lazy). An eigth of that strain will make you compare it to some acid trips and could potentially mess with your mind. This question is quite arbritrary, its like asking how much weed do you have to smoke to get high, or how much beer do you have to drink to get drunk....well which kind you using??? there is 5758310943751 different kinds with dif effects...lol.


----------



## stonersrbetter! (Nov 5, 2008)

the best advice i can give you is read up on shrooms before you do them. but since you asked... you should start with no more than a half 8th no matter the strain if its your first time. it is the caps that gives you the psychedelic affects. the stems give you the intense body feeling with a little bit of the psychedelics. the people that have posted before me are right. it does depend on the strain. so my suggestion is, before you eat the shrooms you buy, look them up to know what your eating and what they are going to do to you. i have shroomed a couple of times but hav done a shit load of research. so i suggest you do the same. hope this helps.... and havea fun trip!

ooo wait.. milk is your neutralizer. if you trip too hard jus drink milk and it will bring you back down. and shrooms arent not to be taken lightly i have shroomed with people who lost there minds for 6 hours and have came outa the trip sayin what the hell jus happened. so like i said start with a half 8th nd work your way up


----------



## mastakilla5351 (Nov 6, 2008)

how much is an eighter of decent quality shrooms in midwest United States


----------



## milkyrip420 (Nov 6, 2008)

35 is the most common around here, but again you and your buddy can both have a 8 hour trip on a half 8th ea ch


----------



## jesus420 (Nov 12, 2008)

i would start with a gram of dried shrooms.

with field shrooms who knows it's anybodies guess.

always start LOW with shrooms. it's better not to trip than to trip too hard. there will be other days.


----------



## rustybud (Nov 12, 2008)

well if der musshy that have been shipped in take a full box 2 urself . or if its 1s that you have went out and picked you will need 2 take a good bit more . id say around 50+ , best thing to do is stick a good 100 0r 2 into a pot boil them and then add a cup a soup powder and have musshy soup taste fuckin amazin .. can ya tell im nt long after doin it lol


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 12, 2008)

lol i like that "to become high"

lol...


----------

